# Flood Tide Festival Aug. 29



## mcraft173

I went to the event last year. Pretty good turn out for the first year. The swag last year was pretty good, and there are more and bigger names (simms, scott fly rods) this year. I live in Jacksonville about 20 minutes from the shop and there are multiple ramps within 20 minutes or so of the shop. The tides that weekend arent my favorite (I like early morning low tides within an hour or two of sunrise or big flood tides in the evening this time of year). There are still fish to be caught, but it would not be sight fishing. If you decide to come up with the boat, PM me, and I'll give you some places to try. Unfortunately, I have to go to a wedding so I wont be attending.


----------



## jamarcusray

> I went to the event last year. Pretty good turn out for the first year. The swag last year was pretty good, and there are more and bigger names (simms, scott fly rods) this year. I live in Jacksonville about 20 minutes from the shop and there are multiple ramps within 20 minutes or so of the shop. The tides that weekend arent my favorite (I like early morning low tides within an hour or two of sunrise or big flood tides in the evening this time of year). There are still fish to be caught, but it would not be sight fishing. If you decide to come up with the boat, PM me, and I'll give you some places to try. Unfortunately, I have to go to a wedding so I wont be attending.


Thanks mcmac. Should be a fun event. If the tides aren't going to be great I probably won't bother. Maybe just bring the surfboard instead.


----------



## KnotHome

Looks like morning floods in St. Augustine around that date. I'm bummed I won't be able to make due to work for the second year in a row. It looks like a good time.


----------



## Shiloh

bigmanlittleskiff, Just a Great Event.....Vaughn and Jean put on a hell of a show last year and this year I'm sure they will out do themselves. We have some nice flood tides in the morning starting Friday that week and continuing into the next week. You should try to get out with the guys from the shop either Capt Rich Santos, John, James or Andrew and see what the flood grass buzz in NE FL is all about.
Here's a pic of a nice red in the grass from last week.
Photo courtesy of Capt Rich Santos.
BC


----------



## jamarcusray

Very Cool. I've always wanted to try the floodtide stuff, but I've never had the opportunity. Maybe I'll try to rent a kayak or something. I don't really trust my trailer to roll that far without replacing my hubs. Are there any wadeable flood areas? Or would the ground be too muddy? I feel like I've seen guys wading on various videos I've seen online. Or if anyone is so inclined, I'd be happy to trade a fishing day down here in Miami or Flamingo for a day up there : Plus Biscayne bayside lodging!!

I forgot to mention, if anyone is attending, come say hi. I'm the giant 6'6 guy in the Bonefish and Tarpon Trust booth. I don't know anyone in the area, so I'd love to meet anyone who uses the site and will be at the show. There also may or may not be cold beverages in my Yeti...


----------



## flysalt060

going to try and go down.haven't seen Puckett in a year.should be a special time.


----------



## RigaRoo

I'll be there, with the kiddos in tow... Missed out on last year due to work but I'm stoked to be going this year. Just started fly fishing back in June. 
I'll make sure I swing by and say hi!!


----------

